# 2nd mountain lion taken



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

WILLISTON, N.D.

A Williston bow-hunter was looking for deer but found a mountain lion instead.

Jake Bloxham say he saw the cougar around 8:30 p.m. Saturday while watching some deer just southeast of the city.

He said he aimed from about eight yards as the cougar started coming toward him. Then it veered off and went into some willows. The next morning, Bloxham returned to the scene and found it dead.

Bloxham's mother, Wendy, said the male mountain lion weighed about 110 pounds and was about 2 years old. She says her 20-year-old son has been an archery club member for a long time and has had hunting success but "nothing like this."

District Game Warden Jeremy Wentz said it is the second mountain lion killed this season in the area, which has a quota of eight.

___

Information from: Williston Herald, http://www.willistonherald.com


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Very Cool!!!!!

Just being able to see one would be awesome but shooting one with a bow...that would be even better.

Congrats.

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW that is pretty amazing!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Why is that cat smiling at me?

Glad he was able to find it the next day!


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Why is that cat smiling at me?


maybe the cat wants to go on a date with you?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Why is that cat smiling at me?
> 
> Glad he was able to find it the next day!


Not only is he smiling, I think he is winking too!!

I am not sure I would be steady enough with a cat approaching me to shoot him with a bow. Very cool.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome.

I couldn't imagine seeing one in the woods.

It has some big paws on it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow that is a poke. I don't care who you are. But drastic times call for drastic measures.. I would have taken a poke too. Awesome animal.. One for the wall for sure.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Almomatic said:


>





swift said:


> He said he aimed from about eight yards as the cougar started coming toward him.


The arrow appears to have had the animal going away from him, but maybe it hit a ways back and the arrow entered at a goofy angle??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It's possible it turned to bound away to the side and he just followed it. I know I've seen cats completely turn and twist their hips to jump sideways at something...

I suppose it is also possible that the arrow moved around alot as the cat bounded away thru the brush. The brush might have caught it and twisted the shaft backwards like that...

I just can't get over the size of the paws on that thing! 

It would snap your neck in a heartbeat if he caught you right.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Awesome!! :beer: Sundown was at 7:44pm Sept 20, 2008.

There sure are alot of lions around ND in the last few years.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Sundown was at 7:44pm Sept 20, 2008.

I noticed that too -- but if you figure it out he is probably ok. Probably close to sundown around 8 pm in Williston, followed by the 1/2 hour after sunset rule and he would be alright.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Sundown out in Williston would have been 8:33.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have some questions about lion hunting.... what is the point of lion hunting? Meaning is it just for sport or wildlife management....? What do you do with a mountain lion once you've shot it? Am I totally wrong in saying that people do not eat these animals.

Before anyone gets bent out of shape, the above questions are pure asked out of pure curiousity....NOT to degrade this guys choice to hunt mountain lions or his accomplishment in taking such an animal with a bow.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Really neat. I would love to see another one.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I have some questions about lion hunting.... what is the point of lion hunting? Meaning is it just for sport or wildlife management....? What do you do with a mountain lion once you've shot it? Am I totally wrong in saying that people do not eat these animals.


yes its used as a widlife management tool just like deer hunting, most people usaly make a rug out of the hide and have the skull boiled and bleached and if you wanted to spend the big bucks you could have it full body mounted. some people eat the meat and some dont, most places you only have to retain the head and hide..... the meat tastes alot like pork


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

It's HUGE!!!!

Brave young man indeed.

I have never seen anything like that out in the wild.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

A few more questions for my curious mind.....

Did this guy go out hunting specifically looking for a mountain lion or was it a target of opportunity while deer hunting? Meaning, do people hunt for mountain lions specifically? If so that is a dedicated bunch of sportsment!

Also do you need a special license to hunt these cats? If so how are they chosen?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I know guys that go out as soon as the snow hits if the quote hasn't been hit and try to call cats. However for the most part they are targets of opertunity. If you get the chance to blast one better do it.. It is once in a life time!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> The arrow appears to have had the animal going away from him, but maybe it hit a ways back and the arrow entered at a goofy angle??


Hey, if there is an animal with claws and teeth like that close enough to put an arrow into. That's too close for me.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah there are guys that specifically hunt mountain lions, they spend thousands of dollars on dogs and equipment and hours and hours trainging just like bird hunters. I guess if ones hungry enough they may come to a 10 dollar call :lol:

some places you can buy tags over the counter while in other places you have to put in for them. It varies from state to state and some places even within a state it varies.

yeah it is pretty rare to see one without the aid of dogs.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I am currently in Iraq and have had two very close encounters with IED's in the last six months. Having said that, I don't know if I would have had the sack to shoot a lion with a bow. I think this kid should get an honorary membership into the big baller club over in the bait pile forum.


----------

